# slightly nervous new girl



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi having read a lot on this site i've decided to bite the bullet and introduce myself

my DH and i are 27 and have been ttc for 8 months (though somehow knowing all wasn't going to go according to plan!)

i tried a home OV kit and had no LH surges so decided to see a consultant who has sent us off for tests - am worrying myself silly over the HSG test   (will be great in labour eh!) which im having on the 16th - any advice would be gratefully recieved aswell as the folliclar monitoring which i start on the 10th as im not too sure what to expect with that.

xxxx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi macca,

I'm a semi-newby (signed up last week) and haven't logged of since.
I know what a minefiled all this can be and still feel like a total   as I dont know what I'm doing!
I had a HCG done recently and it was nowhere near as bad as I expected - just think of it as having a smear and you wont be far off.
You'll find everyone really helpful on here - dont worry if you dont get too many responses straight away as people log on at different times (I felt really unpopular cos i didn't get a response within 2 minutes!)

Speak to you again and best of luck
Lady
x


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Lady - i was trying not to take the lack of responses personally!  
have you had folicular monitoring is this invasive as well or another xray?

xx


----------



## Ladyplops (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi babe,

No - I havent had that one done (although I'm sure half the ladies on the site have so check ur responses later).

Have you looked at some of the more specific threads? - I've been trawling through and have found out a fair bit from it

Lady
x


----------



## Tazza (Apr 23, 2006)

Like Lady i'm fairly new here too!

Like you i kept doing the OV kits and couldn't work out why i never had a surge (one month i did it every other day, which cost me a small forture, but shhhhhhh don't tell my hubbie how much they really cost!)

I had a scan and had blood taken twice a month for 6 months, but i have been diagnosed with PCOS - so i'm not sur eif thast is the same thing as you.  Liek you i am tottally   by all the spill they give you at the GP surgery.

Good luck and hope to talk to you again soo

Tazza x


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Tazza - it really helps to know other people are there.  I sit in an office with pregnant woman all round me it seems!! i haven't told my collegues about what im about to go through so they have no way of knowing but sometimes it is really tough to keep smiling!  

really would like to hear from someone who has had follicular monitoring as im not too sure what it involves!

xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi macca and welcome to the site - u have come to the right place!

Your HSG will be fine - it did cause me a bit of discomfort and it did hurt for about 30 secs then i was fine

Kate


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Kate - have decided to take a couple of strong painkillers before i go in as am slightly worried i will 'tense' and make the whole situation worse! but it doesn't take long and DH will be outside waiting (am assuming he's not allowed in right?!) 

xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Macca  and welcome to FF

Lizzy and I try to get replies to you asap as We know how daunting it is to make that first post and the first few replies you get are so important, I have been on nights so been playing catch up 

Ok folicle tracking scans - daunting at first but they really are OK. (lost count how many I have had )

basicly you will have scans every other day, depending on what the person doing the scan see's they will be measuring the size of any folicles and when they reach a certain size I believe you have some kind of Inj  to mature them then is  and 

The scans are vaginal,with the dildocam. and most radiographers will show and explain what they can see. 
as to the hsg I had mine with my Lap, many moons ago I believe these are now done seperatly.

Wishing you lots of   & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi macca u will be fine hun - yes definitly take some painkillers they will help

Well yes hubby has to stay outside although i think it depends on different trusts - as a student nurse myself i dont think they let anyone in for health and safety reasons

Kate xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi macca 
welcome to ff
i havent had a hsg test done but i have got to have a hycosy dye test done which im unsure but i have been led to believe it is simular 
hope all goes well for u and i will be taking strong painkillers aswell
take care and good luck
steph


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Macca

I had my HSG yesterday and it was not half as bad as I thought.  You are basically on a table with a special x ray machine above you , they then do exactly as they do for a smear but then insert a thin catheter with a small balloon on it.  You cannot feel that part of it, they then inject some dye through the catheter and take a few moving x ray pictures.  The only time I really felt anything like pain was when they inflate the balloon before the dye injection - it feels exactly like cramp pain, so its bearable cos you know it will finish in a couple of mins.

the more you relax , the less painful it is so I just took some deep breaths ( you would have thought I was in labour the way I was breathing !!! 

Good luck and dont worry, it is all over really quick and you can start to get some answers.


Best of luck to you

Take care
Andee  

xxx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi andee
ive just read wot u said to macca about wot to expect with the HSG test
and it too has eased my mind although im not having a HSG test im having a hycosy test which is the same thing but done by ultra sound instead of a scan but yet they still have to inject to dye and use the camera the same 

thanks steph


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Macca! 
I saw you are having a hsg on 16th same as me! ( though I need to hope AF gets out the way first & it's due to be too close :-(. However, if I get to go we can gee each other up a bit!!

Ella


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Andee and Steph thank you guys heaps Andee that really put my mind at rest thank you, i now know what to expect. i truly appreciate it, its not till week wednesday but will let ou know how it goes.  have a follicular monitoring scan on tuesday, not sure what that will tell me but im eager to find out!

Steph good luck with hycosy x

xxxx


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi Ella - thats good to know someone else will be having the same done! you'll have to let me know how you get on! - my AF lasts 2 ridiculously heavy days so theres no chance of mine being near!! (think this may be 1/2 the problem!) xx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Macca,
On starting out & diagnosis thread there was a hsg thread & everyone was so helpful & some have messaged you already. The thread has kinda changed into 'going nowhere fast' but they seem to all be hsg pro's! 
Had my letter through & told I'll be changing into a hospital gown. Gutted as previous threads have shown other hospitals let you bring your own dressing gown. Guess less to carry but bottom on show? Eek"! Didn't need to change for ultrasound :-( just bottom half off like smear.


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Ella - thanks for thread advice will check it out -my hospital gave me a leaflet about the procedure too and they said i would be asked to wear a hospital gown ... yuk! - have decided not to go back into work after as i don't think ill really feel like it (having to come up with all kinds of excuses to the boss!) if the tests become more frequent am going to have to have the dreaded conversation with work, not too sure thats going to go down too well!!

Am goingot to go to my Follicular monitoring appointment on tuesday expecting a smear type thing and hopefully won't be too far off!


xxxxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah, your follicular monitoring might get you more 'ready' for the hsg lol. Oh lucky us!!!


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

ha ha quite!! xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi again macca 
thanks for the good luck 
sending the good luck bak to you aswell
   
steph


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi

Steph - no worries, glad my reply helped you too.  I think the hy cosy is actually slightly quicker than the HSG as they dont need to fiddle around with the x ray machine to get the correct views, etc.  They just do it by scan / ultrasound.

Macca - yes, unfortunately you do need to put on on one of those v. attractive hospital gowns ( not sure why!??) ! Also bring a sanitary towel with you cos they will give you one but its like one from the 1940's and I left walking like John Wayne, my husband was in hysterics!!!!

Wish you both loadsa luck but I swear the procedure itself lasts only a few minutes ( the nurse told me half an hour but thats time for you to get changed, chat with the Dr , get on the table , etc).  You will come out of it saying " it really wasnt bad at all".....


Take good care xxx
Andee
xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi andee 
i to will be taking my owm s.towel as i can imagin the 1's from the hjospital being like the 1 i 1st got wen i started my period in high school 

dr whites with a loop on each end and 2 safty pins to hold it in place in nearly died wen the pe teacher came out ov the office with it it was someting my nan would ov wore in her day 

      

steph


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

i really am starting out so to speak - im off for my first investigation today, in the form of follicular monitoring am very nervous and having this nagging feeling int he back og my head they are going to find something not nice   -for those interested i will let you know what happens this evening xxxx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck with your appointment Macca, sending you  

Cuddles x


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi Cuddles - thanks for the  !
all went ok i think, its not very dignified is it? in stirrups legs akimbo!
on day 9 of my cycle and i have 11mm follicles on my right overy but very no dominant on my left.  Im not too sure what that actually equates to but i have to go back on Friday for another scan, then again Monday and my HSC on Tuesday - think i may loose my job in the meantime!! 

lots of       to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Macca Why might you loose your Job hun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

ha ha oh just because of all the time im having to take off to go for the scans - have another tomorrow and again Monday then HSG on Tuesday.  I can can hear a sigh everytime i mention appointments to my boss!!
xxxx


----------



## Andee (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Ladees

Steph - No, I dont remember those lovely sanitary contraptions  .....thankfully!!!
But I tell you, what the hospital gave me was not far off it!!!! 
Good luck to you anyway  .....xxx

Macca - good luck with your HSG , i am sure it will all go well, it will be over before you know it! 
I know work can be a nightmare with all these investigations.  I had a quiet word with my HR department and luckily the girl I spoke to actually had gone thru all the IVF work up herself and she was really understanding.  however, the nature of my job is that I am out on the road all the time and visiting hospitals anyway so its really easy for me to incorporate it into my day.

Take care for now

Andee
xxxx


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

Hi Andee - ahhh that works out pretty well then!!
unfortunatley i work in the music industry and have around 100 people wanting my job ringing up and reminding my boss they're available... its quite unfair really, if you fall pregnant naturally you're congratulated and 3mths scans etc are expected. but its a burden to them if you need assistance and have to take time off for investigations! humph!! 

oh well will all be worth it in the end!!!!

thank you for the good luck wishes xxxxxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi there, I'm Sally. I'm new here too. Had HSG test done 2 weeks ago. Both tubes blocked again following sterilization reversal 18 months ago. 
    The HSG test was fine, not bad at all. I was really nervous but the Dr was fantastic. I took a couple of strong painkillers about an hour before the test (the first time we spent 2 hours at the hospital for them to come out & tell us the machine broken !). Then it was no worse than having a smear test & absolutely fascinating to watch.
    The only pain was like a mild period pain inside, but he said it hurt because my tubes were blocked. He put a lot of force on the dye to try to get it through the tubes, he did it twice.
    I just had a little spotting for about 3 days after, but honestly it wasn't that bad at all. More the worry of the unknown to be honest.
    Hope it goes ok for you & I hope you get good happy results. All the very best, Sally in Sussex.

About to start IVF we hope in August 06.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sally and welcome to u hun - i had a HSG wasnt too pleasent!!! Mine hurt a bit!!!

Good luck with the IVF

Kate


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Good luck to you too. thanks for the welcome. so good to know you girls are there, so much for us all to go through.
    take care xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sally this really is a fab site and everyone is so helpful and so supportive

Kate xxx


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

Macca, good luck for tomorrow! I'm now running a week later ( AF arrived but amazingly I've been given an appointment in a week) Let us know how you go !


----------

